# Cannondale CAAD 7 - any thoughts



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

All,

My club team currently is sponsored by a shop carrying Cannondale. My soon to be wife is in need of a new frameset. If you haven't heard, Cannondale is going to be having their Frame Trade In Program over the next few weeks. Anyway, I can get her a new CAAD 7 frameset for $899. I beleive the CAAD 5 will also be available for about $599.

So, for those of you who have CAAD 7's, what are your thoughts? Do you like the frameset? Also, what is the deal with the limited life of these CAAD 7's(few years of hard racing)? Any input would be very much appreciated. The fiance will be using the bike as a racing and training bike. Thanks


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I think it's a nice frame. It's stiff enough yet quite compliant for aluminum. Make sure you also get the full carbon fork. It's considerable lighter and smoother compared to the aluminum steerer version . 

Regarding the lifetime, they're just being honest about things. Any lightweight aluminum bike will suffer considerable wear and tear over two seasons of racing. I mean what do those guys ride a month? Must be 2-3K. Under that same note a Campy cassette will only last a month or three and new chains every 4 weeks.

It's a crappy pic but this is how it sort of looks like:


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks for the information. Good point about the lifetime. I'm sure that less intense use will probably result in a longer frame life. You're bike is very, very nice. I love the bare frame look. It almost has a mirror finish to it. What do you think about the price? Do you think it is a very good deal - $899 for the frame/fork?

Also, on a sidenote, what cages do you have on your bike?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I think the deal is pretty good provided the forks are full carbon. It's less than what http://www.gvhbikes.com/ sells them for at the moment if that's any indication.

I'm in Europe where the CAAD7 lists for $2500 so in my book $899 would be super 

The cages are by Tune. I think BTP has almost identical ones. Note, they're only compatible with propriety taper bottles (mine were included, had the choice of 500cc or 700cc).

http://oddsandendos.safeshopper.com/19/107.htm?473

BTW, one thing I forgot to mention regarding the CAAD7. The top tube around the area where it says "R3000" is very thin and will dent quite easily I think. All very light aluminum frame shares this feature. If you want something slightly more sturdy better go with the CAAD5 instead.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd love to see an aluminum bike that just "wore out". So many people online talk about it as if they all just crumble to ash after a year or two. Never met anyone yet offline who has had any problems.

Aluminum can't get no respect!

Ben


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

divve said:


> I think the deal is pretty good provided the forks are full carbon. It's less than what http://www.gvhbikes.com/ sells them for at the moment if that's any indication.
> 
> I'm in Europe where the CAAD7 lists for $2500 so in my book $899 would be super
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I really like the look of those cages. I may have to find the ones from BTP.


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

benInMA said:


> I'd love to see an aluminum bike that just "wore out". So many people online talk about it as if they all just crumble to ash after a year or two. Never met anyone yet offline who has had any problems.
> 
> Aluminum can't get no respect!
> 
> Ben



I don't think that a CAAD 7 would wear out. I was just wondering about its durability if the manufacturer supplies a disclaimer along with the frameset. As far as my own experiences, I haven't had a dent in my two aluminum frames, and some of the walls of their tubes are very, very thin(Pegoretti CCKMP, and Pinarello Prince). If anything, I think my Prince is bombproof. It isn't a lightweight frame(about 2.9lbs), but some of the tubes are pretty thin. This being said, I haven't experienced a dent with in in the past 3 years.


----------



## grandemamou (Jan 31, 2004)

*great bike at a great price*



Franchise said:


> All,
> 
> My club team currently is sponsored by a shop carrying Cannondale. My soon to be wife is in need of a new frameset. If you haven't heard, Cannondale is going to be having their Frame Trade In Program over the next few weeks. Anyway, I can get her a new CAAD 7 frameset for $899. I beleive the CAAD 5 will also be available for about $599.
> 
> So, for those of you who have CAAD 7's, what are your thoughts? Do you like the frameset? Also, what is the deal with the limited life of these CAAD 7's(few years of hard racing)? Any input would be very much appreciated. The fiance will be using the bike as a racing and training bike. Thanks


I have always liked Cannondales. It's alot of bike for the money. I have a friend with a CAAD 6. I have ridden it a few times for short distances but probably more than a LBS would let you ride. Very stiff and not at all uncomfortable. For the price they are hard to beat.

As for as the durability, a lightweight AL racing bike will have a LTD lifespan. They will not "wear out" but they will crack. IMO if you want a lightweight racing bike without spending alot of money AL is the way to go.

If you get 3 or 4 years out of it just buy another one. My EV2 cracked after about 3 years of pretty hard riding. I just sent it in for warranty replacement. I went for the upgrade to carbon. If they would not have had the carbon model I would have gone for a straight swap with the AL EV3 in a heartbeat.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Those are really good deals...*

I've owned a CAAD5 and currently CAAD7. In all honesty, I couldn't tell the difference. They are racing frames. When you pour on the power this frame doesn't waste anything. The handle very tightly, almost twichy if your not accustomed to it. They are comfortable enough but not century type frames.

Check your budget and get which ever fits your wallet. I'd hesitate to spend the extra money for the 7. IMO, there isn't enough difference between them to warrent the $300 extra.


----------



## Headwind (Jul 16, 2003)

check out this site if you want to know something on fatigue life of frames. http://www.efbe.de/eefbefrm.htm

It's a German site, but the important info is also available in English. 
Cannondale does VERY well in these tests, and these guys don't play around: over 60 percent of the tested frames don't even make it to their "standard" rating. 

Beware of one thing: not all test were done with 2004 frames.


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

biknben said:


> I've owned a CAAD5 and currently CAAD7. In all honesty, I couldn't tell the difference. They are racing frames. When you pour on the power this frame doesn't waste anything. The handle very tightly, almost twichy if your not accustomed to it. They are comfortable enough but not century type frames.
> 
> Check your budget and get which ever fits your wallet. I'd hesitate to spend the extra money for the 7. IMO, there isn't enough difference between them to warrent the $300 extra.


Thanks for your comments. Just for clarification, are there any ascertainable differences?


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

Headwind said:


> check out this site if you want to know something on fatigue life of frames. http://www.efbe.de/eefbefrm.htm
> 
> It's a German site, but the important info is also available in English.
> Cannondale does VERY well in these tests, and these guys don't play around: over 60 percent of the tested frames don't even make it to their "standard" rating.
> ...


Thanks for the link. It was pretty interesting. Hard to believe where some of those breaks occurred. I couldn't believe how many frames failed.


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

For real. I've got a freind who has fatigued his 5900 after just two seasons of riding to the point that the chainstays are cracking. However, I've seen guys on CAAD3s that have much more race mileage and look fine except for the scratches on the paint. I've seen pictures posted on this site of cracks around the bottom bracket of thier Ti Moots frame, or around the head tube of thier Merlin, but nothing like that on a Cannondale.

I have seen pictures of people putting thier frame in the stand wrong and clamping down on the seat tube or top tube and crushing the tube that way. I've also seen a dent in the downtube of a Merkx Team SC where someone unclipped in a sprint and dented their downtube.

If you are just going to throw your bike in the back of a truck with lawn equipment at the end of each day, then get a thick-walled steel bike. However, if you are going to treat the bike like a high precision peice of equipment that is it, then you won't have any problems. 

Don't Cannondales have a good warrentee on frame life?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Franchise said:


> Thanks for your comments. Just for clarification, are there any ascertainable differences?


Check this link out:
http://www.cannondale.com/cog/02/caad7.html

...basically it's lighter, has different tubing, different alloy (Optimo instead of 6061), slightly more relaxed geometry (lower BB, slacker seat tube angle). The latter factors may differ depending on frame size. You can compare them on the Cannondale website.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Old information.*



Headwind said:


> check out this site if you want to know something on fatigue life of frames. http://www.efbe.de/eefbefrm.htm
> 
> It's a German site, but the important info is also available in English.
> Cannondale does VERY well in these tests, and these guys don't play around: over 60 percent of the tested frames don't even make it to their "standard" rating.
> ...


I remember seeing this exact report in 1999 when choosing my first roadbike frame. I believe the test was already a year or two old at the time. It's interresting but somewhat out of date if talking about brand new frames. All those frames tested are late 1990s frames. Techniques have changed considerably in the last 5 or 6 years.

That test was a factor in my purchase of a CAAD4 C'Dale roadbike in 2000. I've since moved on but it was a strong bike which survived a solo crash and a crash into the side of an SUV at 24 MPH without any damage to the bike at all.


----------



## Headwind (Jul 16, 2003)

Derick said:


> I remember seeing this exact report in 1999 when choosing my first roadbike frame. I believe the test was already a year or two old at the time. It's interresting but somewhat out of date if talking about brand new frames. All those frames tested are late 1990s frames. Techniques have changed considerably in the last 5 or 6 years.
> 
> That test was a factor in my purchase of a CAAD4 C'Dale roadbike in 2000. I've since moved on but it was a strong bike which survived a solo crash and a crash into the side of an SUV at 24 MPH without any damage to the bike at all.




the caad 7 that is listed was tested in 2002, the caad 5 test is from 2001...


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

*Look at this before you buy*

http://forums.bicycling.com/bic/thread.jsp?forum=6&thread=70573

I own a Cdale MTB and would consider a CAAD 5 off ebay, but after reading the above thread I think I would look elsewhere for a frame.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

The reason I love to question the "crack-and-fail" stuff is 

a) Those frame tests that show the CAAD Cannondales outlasting all the Euro & botigque brands, Ti, custom steel, etc..

b) Cannondale has a lifetime warranty on the frame like Trek, and unlike said Euro/Botique brands, Ti frames, and custom steel frames. I haven't had a warranty situation since I haven't owned one but if they offer it for lifetime with the original owner it's got to be pretty good.

The poster who talked about his friend fatiguing a Trek OCLV frame should know Trek would absolutely replace that frame under warranty, and it is BS anyway because an OCLV frame won't have a fixed fatigue limit like a metal frame. Sounds like it was just a defective frame in the first place.

Trek just accepted my 4-year old Al frame under warranty for fix or replace over a silly little issue with an Alloy ferrule corroding into the guide. These companies stand by their aluminum frames more than almost anyone else on the market. If they were really intended as frames that would last 2-3 years there is no way in hell they would be offering lifetime warranties. 

Ben


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

toronto-rider said:


> http://forums.bicycling.com/bic/thread.jsp?forum=6&thread=70573
> 
> I own a Cdale MTB and would consider a CAAD 5 off ebay, but after reading the above thread I think I would look elsewhere for a frame.


I think you worry too much. Right at the bottom of the thread they said the tooth fairy is helping out as well.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

divve said:


> I think you worry too much. Right at the bottom of the thread they said the tooth fairy is helping out as well.


Heh, if someone in a Bicycling forum said the sun came up today I would still check for myself if you get my drift. 

Still have the lifetime warranty on the frames too:

FRAMES: Cannondale frames (except 2004 freeride, see below) are warranted by Cannondale Bicycle Corporation, 16 Trowbridge Drive, Bethel, CT 06801 against manufacturing defects in materials and/or workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner. 

http://www.cannondale.com/policies/bike_warr_policy.html

Its a good deal- go for it.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Only difference...*



Franchise said:


> Thanks for your comments. Just for clarification, are there any ascertainable differences?


The geometries are ever so slightly different. I was not able to tell on the road. The only difference I was able to find is that the CAAD7 is 4 ounces lighter than the CAAD5. Both were a size 56cm. That's it.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Saw the spec sheet today*

I saw the spec sheet today for the trade in program, since I am getting my girlfriend a new frame. The CAAD5 frameset is available in a blood red (the color of this year's R600 double) or a jet black (the color of this year's R1000).

The CAAD7 is available in those two colors plus the blue color from this year's R2000.

All have the aluminum steerer fork.


----------



## gtown (Jul 17, 2003)

*2004 CAAD7 - Life Time Warranty*

Hey,

I just bought a 2004 R1000 with the CAAD7 frame. I read reviews from last year and the one concern was the "2-year" warranty for the CAAD7. We'll I checked with my shop and with Cannondale and for 2004 the warranty changed. The frame warranty is life time like all their bikes (except for Freeride frame). They still warn you that the CAAD7 is a light weight frame, but it no longer says "2-years" only.

I rode a couple different bikes. R1000, Trek 2200, Specialize Allez and for about the money the Cdale had the best frame and almost equal parts. The CAAD7 is their top of the line (well now there is the CAAD8 carbon/Al lug frame) frame. Now I just can't wait to pick it up and go for ride.

gtown


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

gtown said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just bought a 2004 R1000 with the CAAD7 frame. I read reviews from last year and the one concern was the "2-year" warranty for the CAAD7. We'll I checked with my shop and with Cannondale and for 2004 the warranty changed. The frame warranty is life time like all their bikes (except for Freeride frame). They still warn you that the CAAD7 is a light weight frame, but it no longer says "2-years" only.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on the warranty. I didn't know that it was going to change for this year. Post a review once you get some miles in on your new bike! Congratulations. I've seen the R1000, and it is a really nice bike!


----------

